# [SOLVED] Outlook PST File too large to import



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! I have 5.4 gigs pst file backup to import in outlook, the problem is i have go now due to lack of time importing the file, if i shutdown my pc right now, is there any possibility to continue the importing when i turn-on my pc then clicking again the outlook in the next day?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

No, shutting it down won't work. Use hibernate instead.


----------



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

yeah!Thank you sir you have a great idea instead of shutdown down immediately, i will hibernate the machine inorder to continue in the next day.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

You're welcome.


----------



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

how many hours or days would be the importing of 5.4 gigs pst backup?I've already spent 1 day and still importing.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

It can take a while, I didnt think that long though.

Is the progress bar still moving? has outlook froze


----------



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

hahaha.. i've got a better solution for this, no need to import the pst file, just configure your backup file and put it in default mode under data files in mail setup, all emails and contacts will appear immediately in ms outlook and now i can archive to make a small pst file. Thank guys for your response.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Outlook PST File too large to import*

No worries. Glad you found a solution


----------



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

i see you found a solution but this thread interests me. i hope i'm not out of line with the post but i had been under the impression that MS Outlook PST files larger than 2gb were susceptible to failure or lockups. is that no longer true? also could you please explain you solution in a little more detail? in particular "...configure backup file..." and "...put in default mode..."? thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft.com > The file size limits of .pst and .ost files are larger in Outlook 2010 and Outlook 2013


----------

